# All Users: Check your Signature



## Caskbill

*Is your DISboard Signature Legal?*

In order to keep the DISboards both friendly and efficient, there are guidelines users are to follow when developing their signatures.  Many users are unaware of the guidelines and unknowingly create signatures that in many cases exceed the guidelines.

*NOW is the time to check your signature and make certain you're legal.*

_While we send out notices to those users who have signatures that do not meet guidelines, this is time consuming for the moderators and Tech Support volunteers on these boards.  In some cases when a user does not correct a signature, it is necessary for us to delete their signature entirely.  This can be unfortunate if someone has put a lot of effort into creating their signature._

*The MAIN violations we commonly find are listed below:*

1.  No more than *three* images are allowed.  All of the following each count as an image:  (1) A photo, (2) A Clipart, (3) A Countdown, (4) A 'sparkly' signature, (5) Any non DISboard smilie, (6) Eggs.  Note also that WISH images each count toward the maximum of three images allowed.

Thus if you have a sparkly signature line, 2 photos, 3 countdowns, 2 eggs, and 1 WISH, your total image count is 9, or triple the allowed number.

Remember, if you add any type of Holiday decorations to your signature, it all counts toward 3-image maximum.
------------------------------------------------------------
2.  No single image may exceed *550 pixels in width nor 200 pixels in height*.  The old standard was that all images combined must fit within a single 400x400 square.  This was changed earlier this year to the current requirement.  If you have a signature developed to the old requirements, you need to fix it to meet the current requirements.

The most common item we find are users with an image that is greater than the allowed 200 pixel maximum height requirement.  Be sure you check ALL your images in your signature to be sure none of them exceeds 200 pixels tall.
------------------------------------------------------------
3.  The *TOTAL filespace * of all your images combined must not exceed *50KB*.  (That's 51,200 bytes).

One item we commonly find are uses of animated gifs which can have very large filesizes.  If you have an animated gif such as a sparkly signature, or other 'moving' image, be sure you add up all the filesizes for all images.  If you have highly detailed photos, it's also easy to exceed the 50KB combined filespace limit.
------------------------------------------------------------
4.  The *TOTAL number of lines * in your signature may not exceed *12*.  All of the following count as a line: (1) a line of text, (2) a blank line, (3) an image of any kind on it's own line (such as photo, countdown, smilie, egg, etc), (4) any type of spacer such as a dashed line.   

The most common item we find here are users with a long vertical list of their WDW trips. Instead of putting all these on separate lines, one on top of the other, it's suggested you put them on one horizontal line going across the page.  Many users do this and differentiate the trips by using different colors, etc.
------------------------------------------------------------


*Note: The above items are not all inclusive*.  There are other signature requirements.  You can see the full Signataure Guidelines with samples by clicking HERE .  This also gives you an explanation on why the guidelines are important.

If you don't know if your photo, countdown, etc meets guidelines, you can look at your signature in one of your posts, and right-click directly on the image, and from the drop-down menu, select PROPERTIES.  The image's properties will show.  There you can get both it's filesize and it's dimensions ( Width x Height).  If the height dimension is greater than 200 your image does not meet guidelines.

If you add up the filesizes of all your images, and the total exceeds 51,200 bytes, then you do not meet guidelines.

You can see a typical Properties screen in the example below.







*Thank you for your cooperation.  If anyone needs technical help, feel free to visit the Technical Support Forum .*


----------



## Debi

Bump.


----------



## Sparkled

Is my signature legal?


----------



## LittleFlounder

So DIS smilies don't count towards the "3 images" rule? For example, can you have a picture, a "boo" and 3 smilies?


----------



## 1DisneyFan

checking signature


----------



## FlytoMickey

Thanks!!


----------



## H20DogsNDisney

Is Mine okay?


----------



## Goldeneagle53

Yahoo on the siggy's


----------



## bjbelanger

Is this OK?


----------



## WizardLarz

wanting to test out my Signature!


----------



## DWFan4Life

I think mine is okay...  I hope soo...

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## jamesbroad

it is okay.............................................


----------



## bjbelanger

checking
BarbB


----------



## gbpackfan9

Is my signature ok?


----------



## Melissa B

checking mine. is it ok?


----------



## talfonso

Thanks for the pointers!


----------



## Serenity4sure

Gosh can I post on here? I think I have a signiture but how do you tell? I want to post a question.


----------



## fraggle1_rs

hope mine is ok?


----------



## cindy_in_california

for the info.


----------



## castle baths

I am new and say welcome to all of you.


----------



## honeydiane1953

Caskbill said:


> *Is your DISboard Signature Legal?*
> 
> In order to keep the DISboards both friendly and efficient, there are guidelines users are to follow when developing their signatures.  Many users are unaware of the guidelines and unknowingly create signatures that in many cases exceed the guidelines.
> 
> *NOW is the time to check your signature and make certain you're legal.*
> 
> _While we send out notices to those users who have signatures that do not meet guidelines, this is time consuming for the moderators and Tech Support volunteers on these boards.  In some cases when a user does not correct a signature, it is necessary for us to delete their signature entirely.  This can be unfortunate if someone has put a lot of effort into creating their signature._
> 
> *The MAIN violations we commonly find are listed below:*
> 
> 1.  No more than *three* images are allowed.  All of the following each count as an image:  (1) A photo, (2) A Clipart, (3) A Countdown, (4) A 'sparkly' signature, (5) Any non DISboard smilie, (6) Eggs.  Note also that WISH images each count toward the maximum of three images allowed.
> 
> Thus if you have a sparkly signature line, 2 photos, 3 countdowns, 2 eggs, and 1 WISH, your total image count is 9, or triple the allowed number.
> 
> Remember, if you add any type of Holiday decorations to your signature, it all counts toward 3-image maximum.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 2.  No single image may exceed *550 pixels in width nor 200 pixels in height*.  The old standard was that all images combined must fit within a single 400x400 square.  This was changed earlier this year to the current requirement.  If you have a signature developed to the old requirements, you need to fix it to meet the current requirements.
> 
> The most common item we find are users with an image that is greater than the allowed 200 pixel maximum height requirement.  Be sure you check ALL your images in your signature to be sure none of them exceeds 200 pixels tall.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 3.  The *TOTAL filespace * of all your images combined must not exceed *50KB*.  (That's 51,200 bytes).
> 
> One item we commonly find are uses of animated gifs which can have very large filesizes.  If you have an animated gif such as a sparkly signature, or other 'moving' image, be sure you add up all the filesizes for all images.  If you have highly detailed photos, it's also easy to exceed the 50KB combined filespace limit.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 4.  The *TOTAL number of lines * in your signature may not exceed *12*.  All of the following count as a line: (1) a line of text, (2) a blank line, (3) an image of any kind on it's own line (such as photo, countdown, smilie, egg, etc), (4) any type of spacer such as a dashed line.
> 
> The most common item we find here are users with a long vertical list of their WDW trips. Instead of putting all these on separate lines, one on top of the other, it's suggested you put them on one horizontal line going across the page.  Many users do this and differentiate the trips by using different colors, etc.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Note: The above items are not all inclusive*.  There are other signature requirements.  You can see the full Signataure Guidelines with samples by clicking HERE .  This also gives you an explanation on why the guidelines are important.
> 
> If you don't know if your photo, countdown, etc meets guidelines, you can look at your signature in one of your posts, and right-click directly on the image, and from the drop-down menu, select PROPERTIES.  The image's properties will show.  There you can get both it's filesize and it's dimensions ( Width x Height).  If the height dimension is greater than 200 your image does not meet guidelines.
> 
> If you add up the filesizes of all your images, and the total exceeds 51,200 bytes, then you do not meet guidelines.
> 
> You can see a typical Properties screen in the example below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you for your cooperation.  If anyone needs technical help, feel free to visit the Technical Support Forum .*



I would like to know HOW to add my sig and pics like yall have. My replies/threads look pitiful compared to yours.  diane


----------



## liuyun

In addition to the Campfire movies at Fort Wilderness, Disney movies are also featured in the beach or pool areas on select nights at the Yacht and Beach Club Resorts, the Contemporary Resort, Wilderness Lodge, the Grand Floridian Resort and Spa, Saratoga Springs Resort, Old Key West and All Star Music. Some also include campfires. S'mores kits are available for about $5 at nearby refreshment stands, at resorts that feature a campfire. The front desk at individual resorts can provide a list of movies, dates and times.


----------



## sticks7107

Eventually I'll make a signature!


----------



## uncle duck

hello test test test, is this thing on?


----------



## yista1

Good idea!


----------



## Dokemion

Is mine just fine? I am a newbie here.


----------



## Teach2Learn

Checking to see if mine even shows.


----------



## sowFLoFigment

test test


----------



## Mindy5767

is there any way for me to make at least two of these countdown banners appear next to each other port-starboard as opposed to each one on separate lines?  There would seem to be plenty of room ... I tried deleting spaces between the code in the "edit signature" box, but that didn't do it.  I also have no idea how to count how many pixals high or wide something is.  I'm not a computery person.  


ok... NOW that I posted something... the 3rd ticker.. the one for Saratoga, isn't showing at all.... probably cause it was cut-off because of height?  It shows in the "edit signature" box though (below the AKV counter).  Can I get it to appear next to the AKV counter?


----------



## Soarin Hubby

test signature


----------



## ssbn740

bump


----------



## Mindy5767

Hmmm now I have to make the old signature from this past Thanksgiving go away... without losing my cruise siggie.  It thinks I'm going back to SSR for Thanksgiving next year.  Nice thought...but I don't think so!


----------



## Tammy296

testing...


----------



## Tom999




----------



## Madmother




----------



## craedaisy12

Testing

~October 18-26, 2014~


----------



## 4bucks

checking to make sure it came out right


----------



## Patricia1

Just checking


----------



## Madmother

checking to see if my signature works


----------



## RubyWish

I want a whole thread of just everyone's signatures, cause I love reading all the cute sign-offs, seeing all the countdowns, and checkout at the smiles, icons, and photos people choose!


----------



## tiggerdude68

Is my signature OK?


----------



## sweetpea904

Take a look below!!!!!!!


----------



## tiggerdude68

Test


----------



## Maleficent Dragon

just checking....


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

.


----------



## PatrickBullard

I just want to change one of the date/years on my signature but, I can't find where and how to do this.  Can anyone help?


----------



## ThaddfromOhio

cjecking


----------



## ThaddfromOhio

test


----------



## RedNoseMickey

Haven't even figured out how to get a signature ticker...


----------



## siskaren

RedNoseMickey said:


> Haven't even figured out how to get a signature ticker...



Well, first, you need to have 10 posts.


----------



## RedNoseMickey

siskaren said:


> Well, first, you need to have 10 posts.


Thanks for the info! Still learning all the Disboard rules.


----------



## catmom46

RedNoseMickey said:


> Thanks for the info! Still learning all the Disboard rules.



Yes, there are a lot of them!


----------



## Daisyfay

test


----------



## akoenig

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hvivona

check


----------



## DixieBelle

just checking too


----------



## Violetspider

Thanks for the clear guidelines. Looking forward to creating my signature in the near future!


----------



## Andrew K

TEst


----------



## Jenkins DVC

New here - thanks for the pointers - going to work on my signature now


----------



## siskaren

Jenkins DVC said:


> New here - thanks for the pointers - going to work on my signature now



You need to have 10 posts before you can add a signature or an avatar.


----------



## suzimar57

Testing....


----------



## behindthegossip

Checking


----------



## PyxiiDustt

testing


----------



## cardca

important post thank you


----------



## simonsayz

checking


----------



## Disney.Denise




----------



## jlearn

test


----------



## jlearn

jlearn said:


> test


test after fixes


----------



## jlearn

jlearn said:


> test after fixes


last one...I promise


----------



## JLoinDisney

trying to make one! lets see if it worked!


----------



## PirateJeni

I don't even remember what my signature looks like, I've been away for so long.


----------



## mdinme

CCR 94 Days


----------



## mullysisters

Cant wait to go!


----------



## evlaina

test


----------



## Danaans

CheckIng my old signature


----------



## TomIV

Testing


----------



## Kelli Pooh

checking new countdown ticker


----------



## htd3sid1

test


----------

